# Radeon 9600xt w/Arctic VGA silencer rev.3



## Cheesevillage (Oct 24, 2004)

Im a  noob like half the kids here...sory. Do i leave ati tools's "find max core" on all night?It seems to artifact @ 525,so i turned it off...should i leave it on all night or what?


----------



## Cheesevillage (Oct 25, 2004)

Common dudes just tell me what ta do!


----------

